

Amazing robotic dustpan for greasy material - vibragiel
http://furukawakiko.com/tech/page285.html

======
re1s
Even more impressive when the sauce was smeared everywhere.

Apparently this will be used for handling dough in industrial bakeries.

~~~
Semiapies
Yeah, that part (at 1:40) was when I started getting interested.

Mind, it at least looked like it was leaving residue.

------
jamesbkel
I wonder if it only works on that particular surface (whatever it is made of).

I say this mainly because it looks similar to the material that the 'dustpan'
tray/conveyor is made from.

